# 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Ich habe seit etwa 5 Jahren einen LG-TFT, 24 Zoll und Full-HD. Jetzt überlege ich, mir einen 27 Zoll-Monitor neu anzuschaffen. Da stellt sich nun die Frage: sind die "günstigen" WQHD-Modelle denn zu empfehlen, also 300 bis 400 Euro, oder ist in der Summe ein solider Full-HD-Monitor für 250-300 Euro vielleicht sogar die bessere Wahl? 

Wenn WQHD: sind die Modelle mit IPS in der Preisklasse denn den TN-Modellen vorzuziehen, oder sind die "billigen" IPS auch nicht besser als die ähnlichen TN-Monitore? Derzeit gibt es je 4 Modelle mit TN und IPS auf dem Markt bis 400e, und zwar jeweils 2x Acer und einen AOC sowie bei TN einen Iiyama und mit IPS einen BenQ.


Oder lohnt es sich, noch ein paar Wochen zu warten, also kommt in absehbarer Zeit mehr bis ca. 400€ an Auswahl? bzw. wird es für vlt 450€ gleich deutlich besser, zB ist mir da der Asus PB278QR aufgefallen ASUS PB278QR, 27" (90LMGA001T02251C) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland 

Ist der dann wirklich 200€ mehr "wert" im Vergleich zu einem IPS-Modell für 250€ in Full-HD? 

Eine höhere Auflösung wäre für MICH vor allem hilfreich, da ich arbeitsmäßig oft nen Browser + Excel gleichzeitig offen habe, oder auch bei einem Musikprogramm mehr Menü-Fenster gleichzeitig auf dem Schirm haben könnte. Aber der Preissprung von um die 200€ erscheint dann eben sehr hoch. 50-100% mehr "nur" für eine höhere Auflösung?


----------



## MfDoom (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Ich denke wenn es um WQHD geht lohnt es sich etwas zu warten, da gibt es momentan viel Entwicklung und Bewegung. Ich warte auf jeden Fall mindestens bis Weihnachten, da soll soweit ich weiss ein Eizo WQHD-Modell mit IPS und hohen Hertzzahlen kommen.

Und zwar weil ich mit meinem Eizo2434 sehr zufrieden bin. Wenn du dich für Full-HD entscheidest ist der auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, top Monitor, von den Farben her und vom Reaktionsvermögen. Ich habe an ihm nichts auszusetzen.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*



MfDoom schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn es um WQHD geht lohnt es sich etwas zu warten, da gibt es momentan viel Entwicklung und Bewegung. Ich warte auf jeden Fall mindestens bis Weihnachten, da soll soweit ich weiss ein Eizo WQHD-Modell mit IPS und hohen Hertzzahlen kommen.
> 
> Und zwar weil ich mit meinem Eizo2434 sehr zufrieden bin. Wenn du dich für Full-HD entscheidest ist der auf jeden Fall einen Blick wert, top Monitor, von den Farben her und vom Reaktionsvermögen. Ich habe an ihm nichts auszusetzen.


  der wäre ja "nur" 24 Zoll, ich würde halt gern 27 nehmen 

btw: machen 24-25 in WQHD denn Sinn, oder ist dann nicht vieles zu klein? zB hab ich Menüpunkte bei Programmen, die schon bei FullHD mit 24 Zoll kleiner als der Mauszeiger sind - da wäre es mit WQHD ja sicher eher sogar "schwieriger", oder?


----------



## MfDoom (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

27 Zoll und Full-HD stelle ich mir zu grobkörnig vor, für WQHD soll es aber passen.
Mein Monitor gefällt mir bei  Spielen mit Downsampling auf WQHD ziemlich gut. Der Desktop geht auch noch in Ordnung, kleiner sollte es aber wirklich nicht sein.


----------



## buggs001 (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Ist auch eine Frage der Grafikkarte und der gewünschten FPS bzw. Grafikeinstellungen.
Bei WQHD gehen die Frames, im Vergleich zu FHD, natürlich nach unten.
Ich schätze mal im Bereich von 1/4 bis 1/3 weniger FPS bei gleichen Einstellungen.


----------



## Frontline25 (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Eventuell lohnt es sich auch ein Blick auf die "Korea" import bildschirme 
Damals vor .. uh 1Jahren .. Für gerade einmal 300 € +20 € import blabla gezahlt, keine probleme, Gleichmäßiges Bild (Kein backlight bleeding oder so) Und auch keine Toten Pixel.
Thema reaktionszeit kann ich nicht viel sagen, kenne nicht große Unterschiede.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5rQtubyNCQA Von the tek, es ist zwar ein jahr alt aber immernoch ein gutes Beispiel 
(Persönlich würde ich X-Star vorziehen)


----------



## ludscha (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Ich stand auch vor kurzem zwischen 25" und 27" WQHD und habe mich für 27" WQHD entschieden. 

Dell UltraSharp U2715H, 27" (210-ADSN/210-ADSO/210-ADSZ/210-ADZM) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wird Dir zu Teuer sein 

MFG
ludscha


----------



## Gornadar (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Es wäre noch zu erwähnen, dass aktuell auch Freesync, bzw. G-Sync auf die IPS-Panels Einzug halten. Dadurch werden diese auch mit deutlich höheren Hz-Werten verfügbar. Mir geht es ähnlich wie dir. Werde nun in absehbarer Zeit auf 27" IPS mit Freesync und min. 120 Hz aufrüsten. Was mir bisher aber noch nicht zusagt, sind die min. Hz ab denen Freesync zur Zeit aktiv wird. Wenn mal ein Wert von 30-120 Hz da ist schlage ich zu


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Also, 450€ wäre echt mein Maximum. 

zu G/Free-Sync: ich persönlich halte davon nicht viel, weil das ein "Problem" beheben soll, das ich und etliche andere gar nicht sehen. "echtes" tearing wie früher ist ja schon lange kein Thema mehr auch wg. VSync. Mag sein, dass das Bild dann NOCH stabiler wird, aber ich hab noch nie, auch bei schnelleren Spielen, was zu bemängeln gehabt mit meinem 5 Jahre alten 24er für damals 170€..  Wenn die sync-Sachen "for free" dabei wären, nehm ich es natürlich mit. Aber ich zahl da sicher nicht drauf UND muss mich dann auch noch über Jahre auf einen Grafikchip-Hersteller festlegen, wenn ich es auch nutzen will. 

Mir reicht völlig: IPS und WQHD. Die Frage wäre an sich nur, ob die IPS-WQHDs bis 400/450€ ihren Aufpreis auch wert sind, oder ob man vlt das "feinere", aber in der Summe sogar schwächere Bild als mit einem IPS-FullHD-Modell hat, das keine 300€ kostet. Aber scheinbar ist ja am ehesten dir dritte Möglichkeit das beste: abwarten...  

Wegen Gaming: ich hab eine R9 290 und einen Xeon 1230v3 (siehe Sig), spiele alles bisher auf maximalen Details und hätte kein Problem damit, wegen WQHD 20-25% weniger FPS zu haben oder die Details ein wenig zurückschrauben zu müssen, um 40 FPS+ zu haben.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Bleibt noch ein "Kompromiss", der im Alltag vielleicht gar keiner sein muß: Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bleibt noch ein "Kompromiss", der im Alltag vielleicht gar keiner sein muß: Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 den hatte ich auch schon gesehen, da weiß ich eben nicht genau, ob mir dann am Ende nicht einige Menüs usw. zu klein sein werden... 

Kann denn jemand was zu dem Asus sagen, den ich postete? Der Asus PB278QR für 450€? Von den "Daten" her nicht anders als Acer, Benq usw. für 350-400€, aber wäre der Asus vlt. einfach etwas "besser" auch für Gaming?


----------



## fushigi01 (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Ich bin auch vor kurzem von einem 24" FHD auf einen 27" WQHD umgestiegen und ich muss sagen, ich bin begeistert! Ich wollte auch nicht mehr als so um die 400-450€ ausgeben und habe für mich dann auch entschieden, dass ich keinen mit 120Hz+ brauche für die Spiele die ich spiele und da hats mir der (ASUS MX27AQ, 27" (90LM0140-B01670) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) voll angetan. War damals auch noch etwas billiger wie ich eben gemerkt habe  Auch der Dell, egal ob in 25" oder 27", sind laut den vielen Usern die die haben, scheinbar sehr zu empfehlen. 
Warten kann man immer.
Ich hätte auch gern nen UHD Curved 34", aber das dann erst in ein paar Jahren wenn die erschwinglich sind und auch die Grafikkarten genug Leistung für UHD haben.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Btw. 
Ich selbst habe den Dell UltraSharp U2515H, 25" (210-ADZG) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland und bin bestens zufrieden damit.
Bei vielen geöffneten Anwendungen bleibt einem trotzdem nichts anderes als ein "Mehr-Monitor-Betrieb" oder eben einer dieser breiiiiiiten Riesenmonitore: LCD-Monitore mit AuflÃ¶sung: 2560x1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Bei vielen geöffneten Anwendungen bleibt einem trotzdem nichts anderes als ein "Mehr-Monitor-Betrieb" oder eben einer dieser breiiiiiiten Riesenmonitore: LCD-Monitore mit AuflÃ¶sung: 2560x1080 Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


 das geht bei mit leider gar nicht, denn ich hab maximal 100cm Platz, und meine Boxen sind schon zusammengenommen 35-40cm breit   27 Zoll wäre da passend, aber grad noch so (62-64cm breit)

den Dell hab ich wie gesagt ja auch im Auge... hmm... ich glaub ich warte aber noch ein paar Monate.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Oha, einer der Vertreter, die einen Campingtisch zum Büro umfunktioniert haben ...


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Oha, einer der Vertreter, die einen Campingtisch zum Büro umfunktioniert haben ...


 ich hab halt meinen Arbeitsplatz im Wohnzimmer, und da geht es nicht anders   siehe Bild, links in der Ecke sitz ich, und wenn Besuch kommt, muss ich den Tisch dann an die linke Wand schieben um 90 Grad gedreht (zwischen PC-Tisch und Tür ist noch eine Kommode, die fehlt auf der Zeichnung), damit dann auch 1-2 Leute links vom Wohnzimmertisch sitzen können. 

Für so was zahlt man hier in Köln in meiner Gegend locker 800€/Monat (natürlich noch mit Bad und Küche plus Schlafzimmer jeweils ca 3x4m  )


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Kannst Du nicht einen größeren Schreibtisch direkt links vor der Wand platzieren? Den Moni könnte man dann direkt mit einer Halterung an der Wand verschrauben um nicht zuviel in der Tiefe zu verlieren.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Kannst Du nicht einen größeren Schreibtisch direkt links vor der Wand platzieren? Den Moni könnte man dann direkt mit einer Halterung an der Wand verschrauben um nicht zuviel in der Tiefe zu verlieren.



Nee, ich möchte mit Blickrichtung zu TV/Hifi sitzen, weil ich auch oft Musik höre und sehr häufig auch beim Zocken von einigen Spielen oder Surfen im Internet noch fernsehe (halt keine Filme, sondern Sendunden, wo man nicht unbedingt _dauernd _auch hinsehen muss). Da kommt es nicht in Frage, dass ich mit dem Rücken zum Fenster (rechts die "Wand" sind zwei Balkontüren als Fenster) sitze.


----------



## Icedaft (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*

Dann platziere einen Spiegel über dem Moni, über den Du das Fernsehbild sehen kannst, einen Tod muss man sterben...  Oder den Tisch auf Rollen stellen (Arbeiten/Spielen dann mit dem Rücken zur Wand) und im Bedarfsfall an die Wand schieben.


----------



## Herbboy (17. September 2015)

*AW: 27 Zoll: lohnen günstige WQHD-Modelle, oder lieber bei Full-HD bleiben?*



Icedaft schrieb:


> Dann platziere einen Spiegel über dem Moni, über den Du das Fernsehbild sehen kannst, einen Tod muss man sterben...  Oder den Tisch auf Rollen stellen (Arbeiten/Spielen dann mit dem Rücken zur Wand) und im Bedarfsfall an die Wand schieben.


  nee, is doch alles gut - nur dass eben kein Monitor breiter als 65cm passen würde bzw. es schwer wäre.   

Zudem möchte ich ehrlich gesagt sowieso lieber 16:9 haben. Denn an sich plane ich grad nen neuen Tisch, der was breiter ist, aber sehr einfach an die Wand zu stellen sein soll (Verankerung an der Ecke links vorne und Rollen rechts), so dass in Zukunft theoretisch auch 70-75cm passen würden, aber 16:9 ist mir eben trotzdem lieber.


----------

